# mhf fun trivia quiz



## chrisgreen

Hello!
so who is the brains of mhf?

chrisgreen has set up a trivia challenge on FunTrivia.com for members of motorehome facts. You are being invited to join!

To play in chrisgreen's trivia challenge, simply go to link below enter your email addy and a username/password,you can use any username/password,the quiz is not connected to mhf in any way.
http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/mhf-daily-trivia-87801.html

New questions will appear each day, and everyone can compare scores at the link above throughout the day. Try to answer questions quickly, because the quizzes are timed. The best cumulative scores at the end of the month go into the hall of fame.

See you there!

is it poss a mod could make this a sticky


----------



## greenasthegrass

ooh you sneaky beastie you were just nicking our questions from last night! ha! good on ya - hope its not going to take away our fun we had last night in our very own chat room!

Greenie 8O


----------



## chrisgreen

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh you sneaky beastie you were just nicking our questions from last night! ha! good on ya - hope its not going to take away our fun we had last night in our very own chat room!
> 
> Greenie 8O


no i dont set the questions its automatic.
and its on all day but only takes about 2 mins to compleat,so wont effect chat room quiz as you can log any time during the day.

and what a good quiz it was last night,welldone.


----------



## chrisgreen

well done sallytrafic.


----------



## greenasthegrass

That's ok then we will allow you! ha!


----------



## carolgavin

Hopefully this might spur our very own nukey chookey inta creating our quiz module. I only make it ooooooh about a year since he first suggested it..............................................................


----------



## chrisgreen

6 players now,and im last.lol


----------



## chrisgreen

forgot to mention.
do not play the mhf quiz between 7--730am and 10--1030am as daily maintenance takes place on the host site.


cheers chris


----------



## chrisgreen

mhf trivia quiz is now open,today it is history.

good luck.

cheers chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Come on someone knock me off the top spot, its not too difficult today and I'm a slow reader 

You will need to keep practising to keep Gerald off numero uno


----------



## geraldandannie

chrisgreen said:


> today it is history


Oo-er, I don't do history 

Gerald


----------



## DAVESMIFF

*quiz*

Hi chris,
I love the idea of the quiz. 
I am in no way trying to spoil your idea. Anything that can make the world a happier place is good for me. I think by now you will have guessed there is a " but " to follow......

Is there any way I can play without giving my password. Call me old fashion if you like but in this world of identity theft etc you know what i mean, I would love to play but don't want to part with my password. Is mine and it's private.

Can i do that. Is it necessary

Regards dave


----------



## Technophobe

Doh!!! I got 9 right and blew it on time. Logged on to play and the bl***y telephone rang. Serves me right trying to do quizes at work (even if it is lunchtime).

Jon


----------



## chrisgreen

*Re: quiz*



DAVESMIFF said:


> Hi chris,
> I love the idea of the quiz.
> I am in no way trying to spoil your idea. Anything that can make the world a happier place is good for me. I think by now you will have guessed there is a " but " to follow......
> 
> Is there any way I can play without giving my password. Call me old fashion if you like but in this world of identity theft etc you know what i mean, I would love to play but don't want to part with my password. Is mine and it's private.
> 
> Can i do that. Is it necessary
> 
> Regards dave


use any password you like buddy or username it only for that site and not this one.
its not connected to this site in any way.


----------



## DAVESMIFF

*quiz*

chris, thanks for your reply I hope you don't think I was being funny in any way.

Just cautious.
I understand now.. I just create a new u/name and new password Doh!!!

I thought you wanted the one I use for MHF.

Is it me....... I think so. 

I will go and do my best.....

Thanks


----------



## kayg

*10 out of 10!!!!!!*

Well knock me down with a feather, I'm 3rd in the league table and I got an E for GCSE History!! 
Is there a "smug" emoticon?? Guess this'll do :wink:


----------



## framptoncottrell

Hee! Hee! I'm top - for the time being.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


----------



## sallytrafic

Boo Hoo 


lost connection just as soon as I clicked to start quiz, had to reboot my wifi when I got back started the quiz again and it says I've taken over ten minutes. Still I suppose that makes it immune to those who might google for the answers.

Anyway that will be my last effort for a few days as we are off to Carsington


----------



## citroennut

football and eastenders :roll: :roll: 
simon


----------



## framptoncottrell

citroennut said:


> football and eastenders :roll: :roll:
> simon


I entirely agree - what normal person knows anything about these....  ?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## chrisgreen

dont forget the quiz peeps?
todays subject, animals?--------easy.

would have played all week ,but im working away.and on the only c&cc site that my 3g dongel does not work so wont be doing the quiz mon tue wed next week,but il be back after that,and then off to luton to work so hopefully it will work there?


----------



## geraldandannie

chrisgreen said:


> todays subject, animals?--------easy.


Pah! 

Good job I'm strong, holding up the rest of the results table like that :?

Gerald


----------



## chrisgreen

todays quiz---gen knowledge?


----------



## citroennut

woo-hoo i don'y care if i'm third, i got lucky - 10/10 :lol: 

simon


----------



## framptoncottrell

I want to win the motorhome (actually it's an RV in cool blue) - 900 FunTrivia Bucks needed and I've got 114 already. It looks like I'll get another dozen FT Bucks from today's quiz. I'll get there first, chaps: there's a challenge :lol: 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


----------



## chrisgreen

i have looked into the problem of dual accounts on the quiz,and found the following.gemmy and hippo have the same ip address.can you spot any more?
i will deleat all dual accounts,unless i get a good reason not to ?i will accept husband and wife on the same ip.
Wins	Tourn Score
sallytrafic	87.113.6.15	1	Yes	0	6
citroennut	80.255.198.52	1	Yes	0	6
taz	84.69.158.88	1	Yes	1	11
mariner3	83.41.124.49	1	Yes	0	8
apxc15	83.59.228.47	1	Yes	0	7
ketton	81.76.88.148	1	Yes	0	7
cleevebishop	86.129.198.162	1	Yes	0	10
chris-green 1	Yes	0	9
rubberduck	78.153.80.151	1	Yes	0	2
homer	217.44.232.24	1	Yes	0	8
doglits1	92.232.76.109	1	No	0	5
mwroslin	129.215.0.25	0	Yes	0	0
gemmy	87.115.33.234	0	Yes	0	0
gilly	89.240.57.110	0	Yes	0	0
Movietone	89.240.40.1	0	Yes	0	0
litcher	86.9.79.140	0	Yes	0	0
bigwig	86.131.103.225	0	Yes	0	0
smiffy	81.141.120.235	0	No	0	0
bigfrank3	82.47.197.86	0	No	0	0
hippo	87.115.33.234	0	No	0	0
greenie	195.93.21.5	0	No	0	0
geraldnotannie	89.241.24.173	0	No	0	0
Wizzo	80.6.114.15	0	No	0	0
poppy	78.147.221.214	0	No	0	0
joker	85.189.185.54	0	No	0	0
kayg	195.93.21.4	0	No	0	0
carolannjo	195.188.152.16	0	No	0	0
bandaid	81.151.183.104	0	No	0	0
CatherineandSteve	91.111.40.33	0	No	0	0
wazz	145.236.120.1	0	No	0	0
whistlinggypsy	86.140.54.249	0	No	0	0
Technophobe	194.176.105.37	0	No	0	0


----------



## chrisgreen

as i said in the shout box on mhf quiz,the questions are not the same for each player.
i have cut and paste the following from the admin side of the quiz.

It is easy for players to cheat if all players get identical questions each day. They can simply by use multiple accounts or share answers with friends. Our cheat prevention works by giving all players playing in a day slightly differenty questions. Over time, all players will get the same questions, keeping competition fair.

ok chris


----------



## framptoncottrell

Congratulations, Chris! That's an awful lot of detective work and is very reassuring.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## chrisgreen

mhf quiz is up and running again.
good luck.

cheers chris


----------



## chrisgreen

today's subject -------history.


----------



## citroennut

i just keep getting luckier and lukier :lol: :lol: didn't have a clue about some of those!


----------



## chrisgreen

todays subject---world: uk---so that will be eastenders&football?

good luck
chris


----------



## citroennut

wan wrang, fitba, bl**dy fitba. :roll:


----------



## sheringham

Just to bring it forward to today!!!


----------



## chrisgreen

todays subject---- Science & Technology-easy.

even i got 10/10 lol.


cheers chris


----------



## citroennut

:roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I won yesterday and got 20 points, so if you win does your score depend on how many people play or is that a coincidence?

In that case as I have just scored a 10 (with a slower time) than yesterday should I be encouraging people to play or discouraging them as with it being a fairly easy one lots may beat my time?


----------



## chrisgreen

if you come first?the more people that play the more points you get.
i would encourage people to play,as you see i got 8 today but get the same points as you if it stays as it is?

one of my Q was how long is a horse pregnant?
not knowing anything about horses,apart from they taste nice, i got it wrong.

cheers chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes as you say everyone gets different questions I didn't get one about pregnant horses good job as I wouldn't have known the answer. As it was I was lucky one of mine was about polar bears and I got the answer from a video I watched yesterday!


The reason that I queried in the shout box whether people could cheat by having two goes under different names was that people had scored 10 on one of the quizzes when one of the answers given to me was incorrect, obviously no one who got ten that day could have had that question, but at the time didn't know that people got different questions.


----------



## citroennut

seems to be dropping in poularity :? 
simon


----------



## framptoncottrell

citroennut said:


> seems to be dropping in poularity :?
> simon


Not sure you're right, Simon. 18 entries so far today (Monday) which is good for a weekday, and there are still eight hours to go....

And I didn't get a question about a pregnant horse, either. I'll have to look that up, just in case it turns up in future; or ask my daughter who is a vet.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


----------



## sallytrafic

framptoncottrell said:


> citroennut said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be dropping in poularity :?
> simon
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you're right, Simon. 18 entries so far today (Monday) which is good for a weekday, and there are still eight hours to go....
> 
> And I didn't get a question about a pregnant horse, either. I'll have to look that up, just in case it turns up in future; or ask my daughter who is a vet.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop
Click to expand...

Perhaps those that have dabbled and got a low score (maybe due to perverse american based questions) have decided not to play.

My family won't play standard trivial pursuit with me unless we use doctored questions and categories, ie no history, geography, science, technology, etc etc

This means if I'm allowed to play trivial pursuit the questions are about pop music, football and other games.  I do get to set our traditional christmas quiz though.

I was lucky this morning, a minute or so after completing the quiz my Netgear wifi router lost connection with the exchange. The last time that happened (about the same time in the morning hmmmmm) it took me 600 or so seconds to reboot. I know 'cause I was in the middle of a quiz!!! Result 10/10 but a score of around 400!


----------



## sallytrafic

Category today - World- UK and I got a question about east enders two football questions and one about pop music. I guessed one of the football questions right!

Only 7/10 in 82 seconds fill your boots the rest of you.


----------



## chrisgreen

i cant play,im on a verrrrrrrrry slow 3g connection and it wont log me in so could not play yesterday and wont be playing today?
but i aint missing much as i dont do eastenders/football,but i will be back on friday when i get home.

cheers chris


----------



## citroennut

sallytrafic said:


> Only 7/10 in 82 seconds fill your boots the rest of you.


there is *no* substitute for luck - No.1 :lol: :lol:

simon


----------



## citroennut

movies? worse than fitba or westbenders
simon


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I had to do something special to re-climb the leader board - 10/10 in 56 seconds  . Now need lots of people to beat cleevebishop's (framptoncottrell) 10/10 time.


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Well I had to do something special to re-climb the leader board - 10/10 in 56 seconds  . Now need lots of people to beat cleevebishop's (framptoncottrell) 10/10 time.


Ok, so now this is getting personal.
What about unsheathed encyclopaedias at ten paces at dawn at a misty and bleak, disused Camping Club site.....?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS How did I manage to get ahead in the monthly standings? I was sure I'd be behind 'sallytrafic' for a while.


----------



## Technophobe

I'm going to have to give up this - only get a chance to do it at lunch time using the PC at work and there seems to be something odd about our servers - as a result, although I may time myself as completing the quiz in less than a minute (invariably with one or two incorrect answers :roll: ) It then takes the best part of two further minutes before I can get my answers submitted.

If I was more organized, I would make a point of doing it in the evening on my home PC but I always seem to be at the very back of the queue to use that one!!!!

Jon


----------



## chrisgreen

im back,and third at the moment.lol
beating roy by just 1 second.lol


----------



## sallytrafic

framptoncottrell said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had to do something special to re-climb the leader board - 10/10 in 56 seconds  . Now need lots of people to beat cleevebishop's (framptoncottrell) 10/10 time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now this is getting personal.
> What about unsheathed encyclopaedias at ten paces at dawn at a misty and bleak, disused Camping Club site.....?
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy
> 
> PS How did I manage to get ahead in the monthly standings? I was sure I'd be behind 'sallytrafic' for a while.
Click to expand...

Wikis at dawn then 

I was six points clear around Tuesday but the two seven out of tens in a row did it for me especially when lots of people scored better than me on the movie questions.

Monday Wednesday and Thursday have been my worse subjects.


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Wikis at dawn then


Frank,

I've also been doing the trivia quizzes at the parent organisation of the MHF trivia quiz - you'll find it at:

http://www.funtrivia.com/

They divide participants into groups of 10,000 in order of joining and I'm ranked #257 in my particular group of 10,000.

Overall, there are 949,824 people participating, and I have reached the dizzy heights of #119,797 in the list.

Now, instead of freezing on the blasted heath, throwing lethal trivia questions at each other, why don't you try to get a higher rating than that.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS It may be pathetic doing all this trivia nonsense, but it's better than talking to the wife and being told to trim the roses - mow the lawn - wash the dishes - open the church - Hoover the van - ........


----------



## sallytrafic

framptoncottrell said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikis at dawn then
> 
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> I've also been doing the trivia quizzes at the parent organisation of the MHF trivia quiz - you'll find it at:
> 
> http://www.funtrivia.com/
> 
> They divide participants into groups of 10,000 in order of joining and I'm ranked #257 in my particular group of 10,000.
> 
> Overall, there are 949,824 people participating, and I have reached the dizzy heights of #119,797 in the list.
> 
> Now, instead of freezing on the blasted heath, throwing lethal trivia questions at each other, why don't you try to get a higher rating than that.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy
> 
> PS It may be pathetic doing all this trivia nonsense, but it's better than talking to the wife and being told to trim the roses - mow the lawn - wash the dishes - open the church - Hoover the van - ........
Click to expand...

I'll have a look at those Roy

In the meantime back on top of the leader board but for how long - until tomorrow I reckon just gone and scored 8/10 on an easy quiz, the two I got wrong I knew really, just trying to be too clever (repeat to myself - this is NOT University Challenge or QI)


----------



## chrisgreen

just done it in 43 seconds 10/10,but i must admit that i had the same Q in another Quiz that i play on another furum10/10 in that one as well in 60 seconds.


----------



## sallytrafic

As expected relegated to 2nd 

Hadn't noticed before but when points are awarded the difference between first and second was 2 points and between tenth and eleventh 5 points

(I was twelfth)


----------



## sallytrafic

Well done Taz 

(I'm toppled again  )


----------



## sallytrafic

Deja vu 

only this time its Gemmy to topple me - perhaps I shouldn't do it so early in the morning then I won't get my hopes built up


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry Frank, 
Strictly should have been 9 but a lucky guess made 10.
tony


----------



## framptoncottrell

GEMMY said:


> Sorry Frank,
> Strictly should have been 9 but a lucky guess made 10.
> tony


Keep it going, Tony.

Anything to get Frank off my back.......

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry once again Frank,the wife has just had a go and also scored 10 but her questions were easier than mine. :lol: 
tony


----------



## chrisgreen

just thought id post the standings as of today.

Player	Days Played	Wins	Avg Pts/Game	Total Points
1. sallytrafic	17	3	12.3	197
2. cleevebishop	17	1	12.1	194
3. litcher	16	1	10.9	163
4. taz	15	3	11.1	156
5. Movietone	16	2	9.7	146
6. gemmy	15	1	8.7	122
7. ketton	16	0	7.9	118
8. citroennut	15	1	8.4	117
9. homer	17	0	6.9	111
10. exmusso	11	1	10.3	103
11. chris-green	14	1	7.9	103
12. hippo	9	2	--	99
13. apxc15	10	0	10.3	93
14. RocketRon	13	1	7.5	90
15. rubberduck	17	0	5.4	87
16. bandaid	9	0	--	74
17. mariner3	8	0	--	68
18. hiddenseven	9	0	--	56
19. bigwig	9	0	--	56
20. boondocker	6	0	--	52
21. gilly	3	0	--	36
22. Technophobe	4	0	--	21
23. joker	1	0	--	16
24. poppy	2	0	--	13
25. mwroslin	2	0	--	12
26. GaryandSally	1	0	--	11
27. Penquin	1	0	--	11
28. fatal	1	0	--	10
29. doglits1	2	0	--	9
30. littlepinky	2	0	--	6
31. petetin	1	0	--	4
32. ronin56	1	0	--	4
33. Bookworm	1	0	--	4
34. TruthMatters	1	0	--	3


----------



## sallytrafic

I don't know what everyone thought of their questions today but mine were stinkers, all american stuff not all 'history' either, I turned out to be mostly a lucky guesser


----------



## citroennut

i'll second frank on that one  eighth overall woo hoo, bet not after tonight though

simon


----------



## sallytrafic

Just taken a few minutes to work out how your score is worked out from the time and number of right questions

its C*100-s (Correct times 100 minus seconds)

so the best score I've seen so far Hippo: 10 in 42 seconds or 958.

although I think the seconds are capped to a max value

corrected for typo


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Just taken a few minutes to work out how your score is worked out from the time and number of right questions
> 
> its C*10-s (Correct times 10 minus seconds)
> 
> so the best score I've seen so far Hippo: 10 in 42 seconds or 958.
> 
> although I think the seconds are capped to a max value


Hope we get lots of questions on maths, Frank, 'cos then I'll certainly overtake you.

It's C*100-s (Correct times 100 minus seconds)

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS If I get any more questions on E*stbl**dyEnd*rs I'm off to pastures more artistic.


----------



## sallytrafic

:Oops: I put it down right on my pad honest

I've been lucky in avoiding east enders questions in the last week or so but if I knew more about american civil war generals or the Sioux nation not to mention american football baseball and ice hockey I would have done better. At the end of last month I got three east enders in one World-UK quiz and two football in a history one


----------



## sallytrafic

My least favourite category today, Movies, but even by my low standards in this category I achieved a new low today  5/10


----------



## chrisgreen

i just played and got 6/10.
i do hate movies.


----------



## framptoncottrell

Doh! Brain the size of a planet - or at least a planetoid - and I end up in last place.

I think Frank has got some voodoo dolls....

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS My son's the film expert and he's away, so I might avoid humilitation today by opting out......


----------



## citroennut

as i've said before, there's no substitute for luck :lol: 
simon


----------



## sallytrafic

framptoncottrell said:


> Doh! Brain the size of a planet - or at least a planetoid - and I end up in last place.
> 
> I think Frank has got some voodoo dolls....
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy
> 
> PS My son's the film expert and he's away, so I might avoid humilitation today by opting out......


So I'm playing more than one of your household am I ... still I like the odds


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> framptoncottrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! Brain the size of a planet - or at least a planetoid - and I end up in last place.
> 
> I think Frank has got some voodoo dolls....
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy
> 
> PS My son's the film expert and he's away, so I might avoid humilitation today by opting out......
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm playing more than one of your household am I ... still I like the odds
Click to expand...

Yep: my son Ian and I play when he rises in the morning. He's a professional musician and works to some time zone roughly off New York. His strengths are films and general pub quiz trivia. My strengths are...pressing the keys on the computer when he shouts out the answers.

Dr. (musical, not medical) Roy

P.S. If I asked Mrs Roy to join in it would just about negate Ian's influence....


----------



## sallytrafic

Todays was the most difficult set of questions that I have seen in Science & Technology.

Mine were mainly biology but some astronomy, got 10/10 but had to read the questions and multi guess answers really carefully so took longer than usual in my 'specialist subject'


----------



## framptoncottrell

Frank's voodoo dolls are working - I had two questions correct (including one about menstruation, if you please) and then changed my mind. Ended up in dunces' corner with just the other eight correct.

And science is my strong subject  

I'll never win the RV before Frank.......

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

You are lucky I got one on cervix dilation


----------



## citroennut

got the same one as framp but got lucky, changed my mind on another and shouldn't have


----------



## sallytrafic

That 4 seconds is going to be expensive today if I finish 10th and you 11th chrisgreen


----------



## sallytrafic

My daughter is leading today's rankings whilst I'm gradually being pushed from the top 10


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> My daughter is leading today's rankings whilst I'm gradually being pushed from the top 10


I don't care as long as I'm ahead of you...and that doesn't happen very often. :lol:

My son's away so I'm having to struggle on my own. He's back on Monday so I can blame him from then onwards. :wink:

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

sallytrafic said:


> That 4 seconds is going to be expensive today if I finish 10th and you 11th chrisgreen


That post was before 8am yesterday.

Well I didn't know that I was clairvoyant chrisgreen

You finished 11th with 3 points and I was 9th (9 points) with the same score as the 10th person (but I did it before Taz so Taz was 10th)

PS congrats to my daughter in Amsterdam who won yesterday


----------



## sallytrafic

If you had had my set of questions this morning..... painful 

2 on USA TV shows
1 on USA breakfast drink
1 on USA Sport

call that fun trivia  never mind I must have got the USA theme out of the way for the rest of you so you can now fill your boots and I'll go away muttering first time I haven't had 10/10 in fun trivia mutter mutter not fair mutter mutter.


----------



## Technophobe

First time you haven't got 10 Frank, and the first time I have  .

Of course, I have to realise that from tomorrow onwards, you will be back to getting full marks and I will have retreated to the depths of mediocrity  .

Jon


----------



## framptoncottrell

Junior's back tonight before today's quiz closes - and he has worked at Disneyland in LA so American questions, no probs.

And if he gets any wrong, he's back to LA tomorrow morning......  

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

Viv is behind you but catching up fast


----------



## citroennut

unfortunately i looked to see the scores before playing today (tues) that didn't give me much hope  luck was not my lady tonight! nor do i think was she there for anyone else :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Played the percentage game today took it slow to ensure no silly mistakes.


----------



## sallytrafic

If Chris-Green is browsing this thread I agree with your decision to drop movies. They 'never' have a question about a film that I would consider watching. This reduces the quiz to multi-guess. I don't mind making an intelligent guess on of a couple of the multi-answer questions but not all of them 

What are you putting in its place? Not that I am going to be around much in December.


----------



## chrisgreen

just done it frank.
next thursday will be geography instead off movies.
i was going to go for sport,but i think it would be about American football and baseball and basketball.


cheers chris


----------



## sallytrafic

chrisgreen said:


> just done it frank.
> next thursday will be geography instead off movies.
> i was going to go for sport,but i think it would be about American football and baseball and basketball.
> 
> cheers chris


and by the way Chris thanks for all the pleasure this quiz is giving us and we don't blame you for the frustrations.


----------



## Frantone

*Quiz*

As Frank said...........thank you very much, Chris, for doing this and keeping it going.
I don't do well on the movies but I don't mind not scoring well and would like that category to stay. 
Although I haven't seen many of the subject films, finding out the correct answer is one way of adding to the trivia mound!
I can see that there may be too much Americana especially in the sport but as the questions are random, it is one way us lesser mortals can keep up with the masteminds. 
Once again, thanks!
TonyP


----------



## chrisgreen

we now have 52 peeps signed up for the Quiz.
but only 18/20 play on a regular basis.
come on peeps its fun and hard at the same time,give you something to do for a minute or two when you are board?
and it keeps the brain matter working (sometimes)lol

cheers chris


----------



## 107088

FYI, the newest research states when maintaining body hydration that its the maintaining the lectrolyte balance which is important when dealing with matters of health. The amount of caffeine in coffee or tea which remains in the body is too small to have an effect on foetal development. The main worry is alcohol, which remains and is concentrated via the placenta and damages the foetus over time. the diuretci effect of caffeine is too small to be of clinical significance.

Anyway, the rest of the quizz is fun. carry on regardless.


----------



## sallytrafic

bandaid said:


> FYI, the newest research states when maintaining body hydration that its the maintaining the lectrolyte balance which is important when dealing with matters of health. The amount of caffeine in coffee or tea which remains in the body is too small to have an effect on foetal development. The main worry is alcohol, which remains and is concentrated via the placenta and damages the foetus over time. the diuretci effect of caffeine is too small to be of clinical significance.
> 
> Anyway, the rest of the quizz is fun. carry on regardless.


Very interesting Bandaid but your point is?

(In case you didn't know we don't all get the same questions - this may or may not be relevant. I certainly didn't get a question involving diuretics or electrolyte balance today)


----------



## citroennut

the good thing about 18/20 players is that i usually manage to get into top 15 :lol: 

simon


----------



## sallytrafic

Now that we are in a new month this game goes on from strength to strength 24 have played it already today and there is still over eight hours left.

A simple log in is it all it takes to get started see first post in this thread or

To play in chrisgreen's trivia challenge, simply go to link below enter your email addy and a username/password,you can use any username/password,the quiz is not connected to mhf in any way. 
http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/mhf-daily-trivia-87801.html


----------



## GEMMY

Can't quite understand how "award pts"work.I scored 9 the same as the person above me but get 6pts less than him.The person 6 places below me and who only got 7 then got the same number of points.
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> Can't quite understand how "award pts"work.I scored 9 the same as the person above me but get 6pts less than him.The person 6 places below me and who only got 7 then got the same number of points.
> tony


The cut off for good points is always 10th place. The difference between 1st and 2nd is normally around 2 points but between 10th and 11th can, as you say easily be six points. After the top ten often the award is all the same except that sometimes the there may be one point in it if enough play.

The system doesn't seem fair but its the same for everybody. So the variables are how many you get correct and the time you take, that gives you the score

Score=(Correct x 100)- seconds

but the intriguing variables are what everybody else scores and how many play.

At least the scoring system is the same for everybody but the questions aren't and that is where the real lottery is.


----------



## GEMMY

Frank,
I "see" how they "work" what I can't understand is the unfairness of the system.I know it's the same for everyone,but it still doesn't make it fair.
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

Imagine you drive a Force India F1 car like Giancarlo Fisichella and never finish in the top 8 in any GP, result zero points for a season.


but I agree with you it always seems wrong that the gap between 10th and 11th is much bigger than between first and second.

Might be in that boat myself today. Didn't read all the answers in one question and so got a 9/10 and the times not brilliant either. Stupid thing is the answer is one I knew from my schooldays even got a GCE question about it. So not a silly history question about football or Americana, for which I can forgive myself. Fool that I am


----------



## GEMMY

It must be an American system,because even the accumulative scores positions after one day don't even match yesterdays positions.
tony


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Didn't read all the answers in one question and so got a 9/10 and the times not brilliant either. Stupid thing is the answer is one I knew from my schooldays even got a GCE question about it. So not a silly history question about football or Americana, for which I can forgive myself. Fool that I am


Come off it, Frank. You're just giving the rest of us a chance to build up a bit of a lead so you can come storming past on the final straight.... :lol:

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

Don't they - how do you mean they look the same to me, am I missing something subtle?


----------



## GEMMY

You're looking at the main page of scores.Look deeper ie.positions and scores of number 11 to 24 on both cumulative and yesterdays.
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

I think I was/am Gemmy here's an edited screen shot of what I can see on both full listings:


----------



## GEMMY

Don't just look at numbers.How can I be 11th on one screen but get demoted to 17th on the other as well as being overtaken by playeors who got less aswers correct.
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

At last I see what you mean sorry for being so slow/dim.

They haven't changed your score only your position.

There is an FAQ for that its about how they sort out the same score in the accumulative page and by about day three it won't matter as there will be very few on exactly the same score. 


I'll look up the FAQ ad get back to you


----------



## GEMMY

There's a very easy scoring system.
26 players.
1st gets 26 plus a bonus
26th gets 1
end of controversy
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes I agree (apart from I don't think there is a controversy)

But however its scored you will get different results

for example

last month although I won with the largest number of points

I also had the most number of wins (shared with Hippo)
Hippo had the highest average number of points/play
Hippo had the highest number of wins/play
cleevebishop had the highest number of 10/10s (from memory)

If it had been February with only 28 plays litcher would have been second.

The winner on one day could have won by getting 10/10 and a score of 200 higher than whoever came second with 8/10 but would only receive two points more. On another day both the winner and the second place might have 10/10 and one second between them (and a hence a score of 1 more) but again the winner would receive two points more.

I expect their scoring method has been tweaked and tuned to make it competitive. Its not perfect but I think its a least not boring and although cleevebishop and I were clear at the top for a large part of the month it stayed close and I could have been beaten on the last day by him and only a couple of days earlier I thought Taz would pass us both.

As they say in the FAQs its only a bit of fun


----------



## citroennut

thought i'd bump this back up with a slight boast/bit of big headedness, i'm second woo hoo


----------



## GEMMY

:snipersmile:


----------



## citroennut

not much to boast about today :roll: ho hum


----------



## sallytrafic

Today's result will probably squeeze things together at the top of the standings.

First time I've got 10/10 for history, perhaps because this time nearly all of mine were history, ok mainly American history but every other time my ten has included history of hollywood, baseball, soaps and the like. 


Tomorrow its 'World UK' which means I'm braced for Football Eastenders etc and 8/10 if I'm lucky  Its not so much a quiz as a lottery still only a bit of fun.


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Its not so much a quiz as a lottery still only a bit of fun.


How could you, Frank?

Wasn't it Bill Shankley who said that football wasn't a matter of life and death - it was far more serious that that...He could have been talking about the MHF fun trivia quiz..... :roll:

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sallytrafic

sallytrafic said:


> clipped Tomorrow its 'World UK' which means I'm braced for Football Eastenders etc and 8/10 if I'm lucky  Its not so much a quiz as a lottery still only a bit of fun.


as predicted 7/10  and Movietone romps ahead). Not really bothered because I won't be here for about 5 days this month so no chance for me ending up top. Still one good thing one of the days I won't be able to play is next wednesday.


----------



## sallytrafic

Can't even get in to the quiz this morning


----------



## sallytrafic

numbers are slipping

get quizzing

MHF Fun Trivia


----------



## GEMMY

I'm afraid that both the wife and myself are considering dropping out also.Getting a bit irritated with the Americanised obtuse questions,it turns it from a quiz into a lottery,turning it from fun to an ARGGGGHHH.
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

I know what you mean. Judging from the scores yesterday people must have got questions like I got the first week geography was in.

(I got 8/10 then but around 5 of the questions were odd USA ones so I guessed lucky three times.)

Yesterday however for me although there were american ones they were mainstream things that people would know about america.

I am still smarting over my 5/10 one week for Movies, I saved a copy of the answer sheet and I checked them up on IMDB afterwards talk about obscure there was one about a character in a US 'daytime' soap that never showed in UK as far as I know 'Paradise Bay' from 1965 according to IMDB. 

But hang on in there you might get my questions next week


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> I'm afraid that both the wife and myself are considering dropping out also.Getting a bit irritated with the Americanised obtuse questions,it turns it from a quiz into a lottery,turning it from fun to an ARGGGGHHH.
> tony


Hey but you did OK today Tony


----------



## GEMMY

Extra easy,look at everyones high scores.If the wife knew meriidians and declinations she too would have had 10 :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> Extra easy,look at everyones high scores.If the wife knew meriidians and declinations she too would have had 10 :lol:


As we don't get the same questions you are basing that on the scores. No I think its because there are no obscure american questions in S&T 

Its extra easy when some one gets 10/10 in 40 seconds


----------



## sallytrafic

Its getting Nail biting now

(but I won't be there at the finish as I wont have access) 

No the nail biting stuff is ...... will Hippo stay ahead of Gemmy


----------



## GEMMY

We have more things to get tense about in this household than an American quiz.  
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> We have more things to get tense about in this household than an American quiz.
> tony


I would like to hear Hippo's view of that


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry she's the "silent" type :wink: 
tony


----------



## framptoncottrell

GEMMY said:


> Sorry she's the "silent" type :wink:
> tony


Where did you find her? I could do with one of those........

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

.....Just coming, dear 8O


----------



## GEMMY

It comes after years of trainng,involving gags,whips, and a lot of praise and cash over a period of years. :wink: 
tony


----------



## sallytrafic

Talk about suspense

I pressed the 'submit' button...then

......the office lights flickered the computer shut down and a few seconds later a power cut started. Although the power was restored on and off over the next hour I didn't fire up the computer went to bed instead. Had had more than a few drinks and actually wasn't expecting to play the quiz at all.

So did it get submitted and what was my score?

Yes it was and 8/10 I discover this morning. Sadness  then I saw that I had scored better than Movietone and Cleevebishop . No idea which ones I got wrong though as I never got to see the marked sheet, but I expect the soap or perhaps both pop ones.


----------



## framptoncottrell

sallytrafic said:


> Yes it was and 8/10 I discover this morning. Sadness  then I saw that I had scored better than Movietone and Cleevebishop .


Got two Eastbl**dyenders questions and a question about an obscure Kentish football club.

My 'Phone a Friend' to a family of Eastender addicts got me the answers to the Eastender questions - one correct and one totally wrong. So I deserved 3 points, though I was surprised to be joined in Dunces' Corner by both Movietone and Sallytrafic.

Better today - I'm a bit of a geography trivialist.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka Cleevebishop


----------



## GEMMY

I'm sorry, but, if we are going down this road,I want 50/50 options,and to ask the the audience,besides phoning a friend.


----------



## framptoncottrell

GEMMY said:


> I'm sorry, but, if we are going down this road,I want 50/50 options,and to ask the the audience,besides phoning a friend.


It wouldn't have done me any good........  My time was nearly five minutes, so that is nearly 300 points lost. Even had the answers been right, I'd still have been in Dunces' Corner with 3 points.....

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## citroennut

this was starting to drop in the post list so...
hate doing it on a laptop, q1 2+2=, pressed 4 and used down arrow, didn't notice it had adjusted my answer  , i'd have been 3rd :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

I never get easy questions like 2+2 :lol: 
tony


----------



## GEMMY

Just a quick bump and to ask, where are the rest of the players today?
tony
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

i think there might be a problem with the site,as i have played today yet no score,iv looked at the player list and it says 19 players have played today?.
but only showing 14?????


----------



## GEMMY

Thats ok then ,as long as the missing 5 have scored 6 or less. :lol: :lol: 
tony


----------



## chrisgreen

here is the list for today.the ones with no score have played today but have no score recorded.including me-----strange?????


name ip add days played played today wins total.

tris 87.115.71.118	11	Yes	2	139
boondocker	92.40.57.229	11	Yes	2	119---no score
petetin 82.71.44.130	11	Yes	0	68
scoobydoo 87.164.203.10	11	Yes	0	91----no score
ketton 81.76.88.148	11	Yes	0	120
hippo 87.112.55.210	11	Yes	0	121
fulltimer 89.142.251.72	11	Yes	0	74
camperman	86.188.203.10	11	Yes	0	84---no score
chris-green 11	Yes	0	74--- no score
cleevebishop86.129.198.162	11	Yes	2	153
homer 217.44.232.24	11	Yes	0	87
litcher 86.9.79.140	11	Yes	2	143
Movietone 89.240.40.1	11	Yes	1	138
rubberduck 78.153.80.151	11	Yes	0	53
gemmy 87.115.33.234	11	Yes	0	80
citroennut 80.255.198.52	11	No	0	92
taz 84.69.158.88 9	No 1 73
dozza 86.142.251.72	7	Yes	0	36
cocoa 82.36.255.25	7	Yes	0	86
sallytrafic 87.113.6.15	7	Yes	0	63
apxc15 83.59.228.47	5	Yes	0	40
mariner3 83.41.124.49	5	Yes	0	41
vagabond 82.142.251.72	4	Yes	0	27----- no score
exmusso 86.134.170.203	3	No	1	31
littlepinky 82.95.174.181	2	No	0	15
vinny 78.16.7.161	2	No	0	8
glacier 86.132.131.222	1	No	0	22
Doug 90.212.225.241	1	No	0	5
RocketRon 81.156.18.108	1	No	0	5
hiddenseven	213.40.105.16	0	No	0	0
smiffy 81.141.120.235	0	No	0	0
interu 81.129.52.21	0	No	0	0
bigfrank3 82.47.197.86	0	No	0	0
greenie 195.93.21.5	0	No	0	0
geraldnotannie	89.241.24.173	0	No	0	0
TruthMatters	85.211.0.174	0	No	0	0
romany 92.12.254.125	0	No	0	0
Wizzo 80.6.114.15	0	No	0	0
poppy 78.147.221.214	0	No	0	0
GaryandSally	80.6.164.140	0	No	0	0
joker 85.189.185.54	0	No	0	0
kayg 195.93.21.4	0	No	0	0
tombo5609	85.108.131.86	0	No	0	0
KevnLiz 90.217.240.74	0	No	0	0
olley 78.146.76.35	0	No	0	0
brillopad 78.151.112.228	0	No	0	0
blank 80.47.112.224	0	No	0	0
fatal 80.6.115.136	0	No	0	0
Bookworm 90.240.112.97	0	No	0	0
Penquin 84.64.49.58	0	No	0	0
d4delboy 204.124.199.29	0	No	0	0
carolannjo 195.188.152.16	0	No	0	0
gilly 89.240.57.110	0	No	0	0
bandaid 81.151.183.104	0	No	0	0
wsandme 80.47.145.140	0	No	0	0
CatherineandSteve91.111.40.33	0	No	0	0
mwroslin 129.215.0.25	0	No	0	0
doglits1 92.232.76.109	0	No	0	0
wazz 145.236.120.1	0	No	0	0
struggling 81.158.65.117	0	No	0	0
whistlinggypsy	86.140.54.249	0	No	0	0
Technophobe	194.176.105.37	0	No	0	0
ronin56 83.152.134.135	0	No	0	0
bilbo59 82.71.20.198	0	No	0	0
scrumptious	82.36.255.25	0	No	0	0
bigwig 86.131.103.225	0	No	0	0


----------



## chrisgreen

i will award all the players that have played today but have no score a 10 in 60 seconds to be added at the end of the month.
thats fair i think what do you recon gemmy.LOL


----------



## GEMMY

I don't understand a single thing you've written. 8) 8) 
tony


----------



## chrisgreen

IT GOES LIKE THIS.
NAME---IP ADD-------DAYS PLAYED----PLAYED TODAY---WINS---TOTAL
JOE--87.115.71.118---------11-----------------YES-----------O---------96

it a bit crunched up in the post above but its a cut and paste.


----------



## GEMMY

I understand that :lol: :lol: :lol: and on your bike for the second post :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

and welcome back those players that have not played in a while.

cheers chris


----------



## chrisgreen

Of 4000 active tournaments, mhf daily trivia was #196 in terms of popularity yesterday.

good a?


----------



## GEMMY

Hi Chris,
I think it would be even more popular if we could eliminate some of those obscure Yankee questions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

GEMMY said:


> Hi Chris,
> I think it would be even more popular if we could eliminate some of those obscure Yankee questions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


i know,but its a yankee site,and there lies the problem.

i got rid of the movies for that reason(to obsure)
il have a look through the list and see if there is something more for us brits?


----------



## GEMMY

Yes Chris, you got rid of the movies, but just remember that 95% of all films seen in the UK are American made.
tony


----------



## chrisgreen

GEMMY said:


> Yes Chris, you got rid of the movies, but just remember that 95% of all films seen in the UK are American made.
> tony


not in my house.


----------



## citroennut

after that pitiful attempt can we have american films back. i hate football :evil: :evil:


----------



## GEMMY

I put it down to infamy(as in Kenneth Williams-the've all got it in fer me)
tony


----------



## framptoncottrell

GEMMY said:


> Hi Chris,
> I think it would be even more popular if we could eliminate some of those obscure Yankee questions. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm quite enjoying the obscure Yankee questions - though I hated the films like most others.

I think Gemmy and the rest are very kindly letting me get to my target of 900 points before I go on holiday and start scoring a fat 'zero' every day.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


----------



## GEMMY

I do hope your holiday starts tomorrow,accompanied by movietone of course, :lol: :lol:


----------



## framptoncottrell

GEMMY said:


> I do hope your holiday starts tomorrow,accompanied by movietone of course, :lol: :lol:


That would be so romantic :roll: Movietone would read me a page of Wikipedia, then I would read him a page of the Encyclopaedia Britannica; he would read me some Dickens and then I'd read him some Homer; he'd recite facts from the American Civil War, and I'd tell him fascinating anecdotes about ice hockey and baseball. We'd sit down together to watch Eastenders and Coronation Street. And then we'd kill each other :wink:

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## citroennut

picking up again 23 players


----------



## chrisgreen

hello mhf quizers,im back?


----------



## citroennut

you wis away? :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

bump.


----------



## citroennut

glad to see it wisny me who bumped it this time, thoughit was going down the pages :lol: 
simon


----------

